# One look can say so much



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What do these looks say to you? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think they are saying "I bet mommy is digging out our Christmas antlers to dress us up"


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Last one of Willow is ' oh mom, not another picture.....' Lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Please put the brush away mommy? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Please put the brush away mommy? X


She has that one piece of hair in her beard that keeps sticking up! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely - I don't want to wait any longer for Osgood to come home


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She has that one piece of hair in her beard that keeps sticking up!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just went back to have a look, it's so cute! It's what makes willow - willow! 
We call them "calf licks" when hair sticks up like that x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I just went back to have a look, it's so cute! It's what makes willow - willow!
> We call them "calf licks" when hair sticks up like that x


We call them 'cow licks' here. 

Jake has such big, beautiful eyes, and Willow says so much with a look.
I think it's 'here we go again!'


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like they are saying "eat your heart out" because we are gorgeous.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Willow is saying... Put down that Camera, and keep petting me!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I envision Willow in the last picture with a truck driver scratchy deep voice saying, "Lady, whatcha looking at?" 

Now Jake, it's a "I'm good looking. No really, I'm really good looking. See?" 

Such good faces. Love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Willow the trucky!! ha, she does look full of attitude a 'what now?' kind of look and yes Jake does look like he would sound like a theatre actor 'darling, I do hope you have my best side?'


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! They are saying, "mom, try not to love us, go on just try... Yep failed again! Haha."

Those are love me faces! Those are the faces that make you want to hug them and squeeze them and kiss them and hug them and squeeze them! Totally cute!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Willow the trucky!! ha, she does look full of attitude a 'what now?' kind of look and yes Jake does look like he would sound like a theatre actor 'darling, I do hope you have my best side?'


After I posted I looked back at the pictures and thought it's as if he thinks he is showing his best side. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake was busy looking out the window pretending he wasn't going to get drops in his ears and willow was saying I know you don't really have cat treats you just want me too look at you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

